# Aerial photos of Curitiba, Brazil



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

Curitiba is the capital of the state of Paraná, southern Brazil. Its population of 1,800,000 inhabitants.
It is known internationally for its urban solutions, as ligeirinho, located in a renowned global cities such as New York, Los Angeles. 
Your GPD revolves around the 20 billion dollars and the IDH at 0.856, above the average in Brazil.



idi_ctba said:


> Photos Site: http://www.regionalimoveis.com.br/tabid/2721/Default.aspx
> 
> 
> Neighborhood Água Verde
> ...


----------



## Fedes9000 (Jun 18, 2007)

Impresionantes imagenes, Curitiba se ve muy linda desde el aire!!!


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

so beautiful.


----------



## Kato (Feb 1, 2006)

I love Curitiba!


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

:shocked: HUUUUGE skyline for a city of 1.8M


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

One of the best standards of living in Latin America.


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

^^^^
I agree. Curitiba is a green city, and I like that.


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

pierretoulouse said:


> :shocked: HUUUUGE skyline for a city of 1.8M


Yes, in Curitiba is very well skyline, not just build a high of +200 m and there is show.


----------



## LS Kim (Jun 26, 2006)

Very nice pics! Curitiba is awesome! :cheers:


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

LS Kim said:


> Very nice pics! Curitiba is awesome! :cheers:


Curitiba is really incredible:lol:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

I luv the Curitiba parks !


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice pics! :cheers:


----------



## amsincero1 (Sep 14, 2005)

Amazing Ctba :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome Curitiba :cheers: indeed!


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> One of the best standards of living in Latin America.


Certainly, a very pleasant.


----------



## cheychai (Sep 2, 2005)

nice city thanks1


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

Yes it is very pleasant, is one of the most green cities of the world, the air show the central and northern regions only ... 

She is much greater in the south, but it is there that is poverty.


----------



## Barriga-Verde (Aug 30, 2007)

Quase só brasileiro comentando :sleepy:.

Curitiba é 10, lindas aéreas :yes:.


----------



## MMC18 (May 13, 2009)

Wow impresionantes las fotos de Curitiba se ve muy bonita la ciudad. saludos


----------



## coquito (Jul 22, 2005)

nice set of aerial pictures of Curitiba. Beautiful city from the top and I believe also at street-level.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome 
Now I know how is the neighborhood that my mom was born, and my grandma lived some years ago: Campo Comprido, had only One street "Eduardo Sprada"...rsrs
Thank you! Wonderful thread!

I ♥ CURITIBA


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

wow, so huge


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

^^
^^

A Eduardo Sprada é EXCELENTE.


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

GUI Piraí do Sul-PR said:


> ^^
> ^^
> 
> A Eduardo Sprada é EXCELENTE.


Como é aquela região lá no Campo Comprido - Passaúna, GUI ?
Pelo oq minha avó me conta, (faz 18 anos que veio para Sao Paulo/PP) o bairro mudou, e mudou muuuuuito! rs
Abçs.
===


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ É uma região de contrastes, muitas mansões em condomínios de luxo novos, e casas simples em meio a muito verde.

Mas a Eduardo Sprada é luxo.


----------



## yawa_posoy_kaayo (Nov 20, 2009)

WOW !! so beautiful. I've never heard of this Brazilian city before. I didn't know Brazil has so many cities with great skyline !!


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

yawa_posoy_kaayo said:


> WOW !! so beautiful. I've never heard of this Brazilian city before. I didn't know Brazil has so many cities with great skyline !!


^^
Hey, Curitiba is in southern Brazil
place colonized by Europeans ... very different of geographic places and brazilian cities known in the world.,

People think Brazil is only Rio de Janeiro... OMG.

Welcome to Brazilian threads!

===



GUI Piraí do Sul-PR said:


> ^^ É uma região de contrastes, muitas mansões em condomínios de luxo novos, e casas simples em meio a muito verde.
> 
> Mas a Eduardo Sprada é luxo.


Nossa, eu nem tinha noção disso, tem mais algumas fotos dessa região, GUI ?
Minha avó morava na Eduardo Sprada, mas na região do fim de Campo Comprido, no antiga Vila Passaúna...
acredita que criaram um bairro, e a ruas desse bairro são os nomes dos vizinhos dela? rsrsrs
Qdo eu voltar a Ctba juro dar uma passeada por essa região, e ecoville, valeu


----------



## Brazilianjazz (Jul 18, 2004)

JmB & Co. said:


> Beautiful city!
> All buildings are well-painted, and look perfect.
> I love it. It seems a bit to Rosario imo.


Actually Rosario looks like with Campinas...


----------



## Rudiero (Mar 6, 2008)

Linda e organizada!

=)


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Curitiba is Awesome!


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Beautiful! What a light that falls over this city!


----------



## Tarsis Scherer (Aug 26, 2009)

amazing aerial pix......... already i know curitiba doesnt has any slum
is it true ???

nicee views!!!


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

^^ Thanks.


----------



## JPBrazil (Mar 12, 2007)

Tarsis Scherer said:


> amazing aerial pix......... already i know curitiba doesnt has any slum
> *is it true ???
> *
> nicee views!!!


No.


----------



## Gui_p (Mar 19, 2009)

Some more new photos in SSC



> _Peanno-Flickr_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the existence of favelas in Curitiba. There seems to be no exception Curitiba Brazil the sad reality that has many people living in bad places. However, comparing with other cities of Brazil, Curitiba is very well because it has no slums with 30 000 inhabitants as nearly all the capital cities of comparable size have (exception: Porto Alegre)



> _Luiz-Picasa_


More pics










Ecoville suburbs









_[email protected] - Flickr_


----------

